# Arrests, out of date visas, Egypt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

he number of British visitors arrested in Egypt has doubled in a year, according to Foreign Office (FCO) figures released today.

The large increase occurred despite a sharp fall in tourism overall since civil insurrection began there early last year.

Consular staff in Cairo handled 66 cases up to the end of March this year, compared with 34 for the previous year. Worldwide, one UK citizen is arrested on average every 90 minutes, according to the FCO figures.

A spokeswoman for the FCO said: "Since the political upheaval we've noticed a crackdown on enforcing existing laws including those around immigration issues. Egyptian authorities are strict on out-of-date visas. Many people don't realise that if the visa is out of date by more than 14 days, then they won't be allowed to leave the country."

Immigration rules for Egypt are more complicated than for other countries bordering the Mediterranean.

The majority of UK holidaymakers stay on the Sinai Peninsula at resorts such as Sharm El Sheikh and Dahab. No visa is required, unless the traveller ventures into other parts of Egypt.

The FCO also reports cases of mistaken identity at frontiers. "Someone having the same, or similar, name to a person on the Egyptian 'stop list' can result in someone being detained whilst checks are done," said the spokeswoman.


----------

